# "Antichrist" movie



## SparklingWaves (May 18, 2009)

I have not and will not view this movie - ever.


----------



## User35 (May 18, 2009)

Eh I dont care. I bet Ive seen worse, reality is stranger and 100 % more gruesome than fiction.


----------



## spectrolite (May 18, 2009)

Meh, so it's not everyone's cup of tea. I would watch it.


----------



## MzzRach (May 18, 2009)

Lars von Trier.  Pushing the envelope, as always.


----------



## autumnschild (May 18, 2009)

probably. i find sad films more intriguing than cuddly ones really.


----------



## Pizzicata (May 18, 2009)

No.  Dancer in the Dark was good, but after Dogville I don't really care to see any more.


----------



## Fataliya (May 18, 2009)

I'd probably watch it. I haven't seen any of his films.


----------



## Pizzicata (May 19, 2009)

Hat tip to ONTD







 The following article explains the gruesome mutilation in Antichrist film. 

*spoilers(!?!) ahead*
*So What Happens to Willem Dafoe’s Genitals in Lars Von Trier’s Antichrist, Anyway?*




Read at your own discretion  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















(sorry, I felt like playing with smilies this post)


----------



## concertina (May 19, 2009)

It sounds intriguing... but I really can't handle horror/shock films...


----------

